
Whatever happened to “Smart Guns”? - noahr
http://www.fastcompany.com/3054710/most-creative-people/whatever-happened-to-that-so-called-smart-gun
======
masonic
The obvious market and proving ground for a working "smart gun" is law
enforcement (gun always on person when on duty, purchase decisions are by
public agencies, etc.)

So, when we see a couple of years of deployment of such a technology with
major police forces, we can see if they work and are reliable.

------
ivl
I really don't see these things doing well in the marketplace, just based off
of who buys guns.

Would probably be fun to hack, though.

~~~
noahr
Is that because people who now buy guns already believe they are safe when
used correctly?

~~~
ivl
Well, I would argue they are safe when used correctly. The same way a table
saw is safe when used correctly, doesn't mean plenty of people aren't hurt by
them. I would say it's more political than that. Gun owners don't seem to be
the type of people that would be excited to strap a microcomputer onto their
firearm to decide when it can be used.

